# Abuelo Batallitas



## bielona

_El despiadado gracejo popular ha creado un personaje tópico para representar a ese marciano venido del ayer que se empeña en contarnos cómo era todo: es el *abuelo* *batallitas*. (Texto de Rosa Montero en El País)_
 
_Habrá una palabra en portugués que lo traduzca? Se lo agradezco!_


----------



## Fer BA

Avô Batalhinhas?


----------



## bielona

Essa é uma tradução ao pé da letra, não conheço essa expressão em Português...


----------



## Fer BA

não entendo....que é o que você esta procurando? uma tradução de um nome?


----------



## Carfer

Não conheço nenhuma expressão em português com o mesmo sentido, o do velhote que está constantemente a relembrar o seu tempo e a jurar que então é que era bom.


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Olá.

Acho que a tradução do Fer BA é correta, em quanto "abuelo batallitas" não é uma frase feita em espanhol, que eu saiba.

Abraços.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Carfer said:


> Não conheço nenhuma expressão em português com o mesmo sentido, o do velhote que está constantemente a relembrar o seu tempo e a jurar que então é que era bom.


Como eu?


----------



## Carfer

Giorgio Lontano said:


> Olá.
> 
> Acho que a tradução do Fer BA é correta, em quanto "abuelo batallitas" não é uma frase feita em espanhol, que eu saiba.
> 
> Abraços.


 

Concordo consigo, Giorgio, o problema é que '_avô batalhinhas'_ não significa nada para nós. Mas se também não significar nada em espanhol, quero dizer, se é uma expressão inventada pela Rosa Montero, então a tradução literal não só se justifica como até é uma boa imagem (embora eu preferisse _'batalhazinhas_' como diminutivo, é mais claro)


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Deixo para o Fer BA confirmar se a expressão é comum na Argentina, mas para mim não significa nada, de fato. No entanto, o uso do diminutivo tem uma conotação burlona.

Abraços.


----------



## dexterciyo

Sí significa algo, no es simplemente un nombre inventado. _Batallita_ es el diminutivo de *batalla*. En España, se entiende en ese contexto como



> *f.* Relato que reiteradamente narra alguien de episodios o acontecimientos pasados que ha vivido. *U. m. en pl. U. m. en dim.* _El abuelo siempre cuenta sus batallitas._



Por extensión, se le dice *batalla* a alguien que cuenta muchos de estos relatos. Tiene, además, un tono un tanto despreciativo.


----------



## Carfer

dexterciyo said:


> Sí significa algo, no es simplemente un nombre inventado. _Batallita_ es el diminutivo de *batalla*. En España, se entiende en ese contexto como
> 
> 
> 
> Por extensión, se le dice *batalla* a alguien que cuenta muchos de estos relatos. Tiene, además, un tono un tanto despreciativo.


 

Sendo assim, não conheço nenhuma expressão equivalente. Podemos dizer _'historietas', _com o mesmo sentido depreciativo, mas historietas qualquer pessoa pode contar, independentemente da idade.


----------



## Fer BA

Procurando no Google Argentina você vai encontrar...*2* links para _Abuelo Batallitas_...e os dois são posts de caras da Espanha....eu não tinha ouvido isto do _Abuelo Batallitas_ , mas acho que é alguem parecido a os Muppets Statler and Waldorf.


----------



## Mangato

No, no es una invención de Rosa Montero.
El Abuelo Batallitas en realidad el Abuelo Cebolleta era uno de los personajes de la Familia Cebolleta, historieta gráfica del genial dibujante Manuel Vázquez. Fue muy popular durante dos o tres generaciones, y se caracterizaba por estar siempre contando "batallas heróicas"

Se aplica a aquellos que acostumbran a contar historias de dudosa credibilidad


----------

